# lonetree & Foxholm wma's?



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

anybody ever set up shop at lonetree wma? its pretty big and somewhat close by, so i was thinking about heading over there, any ideas? I also hit up Foxholm wma, pretty small area but had some sign, anybody try there?


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Last December I was pheasant hunting over there and saw two of the biggest bucks I had ever seen before. One ran ten feet past me in the cattails (I thought I was going to get run over) and the other was in a tree row got up at the end as we were walking up to it and went about 40 yards and stopped broadside and looked at us.


----------



## spanky27 (Nov 16, 2007)

lonetree is very big and very tough to hunt. but it does have some monster deer in it. i grew up around there and always heard stories about the deer that were seen.


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

Is it legal to leave tree stand up on lonetree? I know i have seen a couple when pheasant hunting down there, but didn't think it was legal.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Tracker21 said:


> Is it legal to leave tree stand up on lonetree? I know i have seen a couple when pheasant hunting down there, but didn't think it was legal.


"Tree stands. No person may construct or use a
permanent tree stand or permanent steps to a tree
stand on any wildlife management area. Portable tree
stands and portable steps, screw-in steps, and natural
tree stands may be used. Portable tree stands and
portable steps are defi ned as those which are held
to the tree with ropes, straps, cables, chains, or bars.
Screw-in steps are those that are screwed into the
tree by hand without the aid of any tools. Ladder type
stands which lean against the tree are portable stands.
A notched board placed in a tree crotch is a portable
stand. Natural stands are those crotches, trunks, down
trees, etc., where no platform is used. Tree stands do
not preempt hunting rights in the vicinity of the tree
stand. Tree stands and steps may not be put up before
August 20th of the year, and they shall be taken down
by January 10th of the following year. Stands and steps
not removed by the tenth of January are considered
abandoned property and are subject to removal and
confi scation by the director or the director's"


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

anybody live by the south east end of Lonetree or hunt here ever?


----------

